

MD5 Hash Collision on AWS in 10 hours, for $0.65 - privong
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/11/crypto-attack-that-hijacked-windows-update-goes-mainstream-in-amazon-cloud/

======
Someone1234
Where does $0.65 come from? He says he ran it for:

> I found that I was able to run the algorithm in about 10 hours on an AWS
> large GPU instance bringing it is at about $0.65 plus tax.

According to Amazon's AWS calculator running an on-demand GPU instance (they
only offer one type) for 10 hours comes to $6.50. They're $0.65 PER HOUR. It
didn't take one hour to do.

Even if he has a reserved instance it likely won't be $0.65 for 10 hrs since
you still need to calculate out the cost of setting up the reservation
($200+/year).

~~~
infecto
Spot instances bro. Current Oregon cost for GPU instance is $0.1201. All that
work and you did not look at spot instances?

~~~
Someone1234
Calling someone "bro" who you don't know is disrespectful.

Also even by your own figures the $0.65+tax figure is incorrect. At
$0.1201/hour it is $1.201+tax.

~~~
hanumantmk
The gpu spot instance price is 0.1201 for windows hosts. Linux hosts however
are currently running $0.0641 an hour. Which makes $0.65 utterly believable.

~~~
Someone1234
I'm not seeing $0.0641. I am seeing $0.1201 for Linux hosts in the area
specified (Oregon). What area are you seeing GPU instances for $0.0641/hour?

